# Using aquarium gravel for self defense



## Joab (Feb 9, 2009)

My former self defense guru advised carrying aquarium gravel in your jacket's outer pocket so that you can fling it into an attacker's eyes to set up a hit, kick and the like. The idea is an old one, the old throw sand in the eyes trick, perhaps first invented by the Egyptians. When I lived in an urban area with a high volume of crime I used to carry aquarium gravel in my outer pocket, but thankfully, no one ever attacked me. Still, I think it is a good one, temporaily blind your opponent even for a moment can make the difference between victory and defeat in an emergency self defense situation. And it is legal. Aquarium gravel was advised because it is clean, any gravel will do. The only draw back was it was a pain to have to clean out of your pocket when it was time to wash your jacket...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 9, 2009)

That seems odd to me, but I guess stranger things have happened.  When I worked in law enforcement, I knew of winos who would keep dog feces in the pockets of their jackets.  Self defense, perhaps, but they also found it quite amusing when police would pick them up to take them to Detox and find these little gifts during a routine pat-down for weapons.  I don't think I want to try that myself.


----------



## myusername (Feb 9, 2009)

I suppose I can see this working. I'd probably feel like an extra from the film The Great Escape though and I think it would be a step too far in my girlfriends eyes! Reminds me of a much less logical plan one of my old school friends came up with! Adam used to walk around with a firework in his pocket with the rationale that he would throw it at his assailant! This was until I reminded him that he would have to light it first!


----------



## Joab (Feb 9, 2009)

myusername said:


> I suppose I can see this working. I'd probably feel like an extra from the film The Great Escape though and I think it would be a step too far in my girlfriends eyes! Reminds me of a much less logical plan one of my old school friends came up with! Adam used to walk around with a firework in his pocket with the rationale that he would throw it at his assailant! This was until I reminded him that he would have to light it first!


 
I do appreciate the positive feedback this post has generated so far. I posted this in the "Human Weapon" tv series discsuuion forum awhile ago and got endless ridicule for it. Its a perfectly logical idea, I don't do it anymore because I live in a low crime rate area. Remembering to clean out the jacket pocket is important before you wash your jacket...


----------



## Blindside (Feb 9, 2009)

Joab said:


> My former self defense guru advised carrying aquarium gravel in your jacket's outer pocket so that you can fling it into an attacker's eyes to set up a hit, kick and the like. The idea is an old one, the old throw sand in the eyes trick, perhaps first invented by the Egyptians. When I lived in an urban area with a high volume of crime I used to carry aquarium gravel in my outer pocket, but thankfully, no one ever attacked me. Still, I think it is a good one, temporaily blind your opponent even for a moment can make the difference between victory and defeat in an emergency self defense situation. And it is legal. Aquarium gravel was advised because it is clean, any gravel will do. The only draw back was it was a pain to have to clean out of your pocket when it was time to wash your jacket...


 
Why don't you just carry OC spray, assuming it is legal in your area?  In this case you are talking about an apparently high crime area, why don't you use something a little less improvised and a lot more purposeful?  In both cases you have to access the weapon (jacket pocket, purse, whatever) in one you need to hurl, the other more of a general area spray and can be used for more than one target.  I'm all for improvised weapons, but if this is such a major concern, I wouldn't try to be so under the radar.


----------



## tellner (Feb 9, 2009)

The gravel works better if it's tied into the end of a sock


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 9, 2009)

Blindside said:


> Why don't you just carry OC spray, assuming it is legal in your area?  In this case you are talking about an apparently high crime area, why don't you use something a little less improvised and a lot more purposeful?  In both cases you have to access the weapon (jacket pocket, purse, whatever) in one you need to hurl, the other more of a general area spray and can be used for more than one target.  I'm all for improvised weapons, but if this is such a major concern, I wouldn't try to be so under the radar.



I agree...I feel that improvised weapons are really only important if you absolutely can't carry purpose-designed weapons.  
In this case, I feel OC would be a better choice.  I know of one instructor who refers to OC as "eye-jab in a can."  The idea being that outside of a LE context, you are either going to use it to momentarily blind the attacker and create an opportunity to escape, or as a tool that enables you to bridge the gap and attack with a more effective weapon or with empty hand techniques.  I don't really see the gravel having quite the same effect since it's just going to bounce off--it's not going to "stick with them."

If you can't carry OC, a handful of loose change would affect the attacker in the same way as the gravel without the hassle of having to clean gravel out of your pocket


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 9, 2009)

Improvised weapons can be of many forms.

Coins in the bottom of a sock serves as a sap. 

Very strong steel pens (the writing kind) serve as a kubon or spike dagger.

Salt can be carried in a tissue, and when crushed thrown into the attackers eyes.

Hard cover books can be a shield as well as a striking weapon.

Belt buckles, and strong belts, can be a whip or mace.

The limit is your imagination.

Deaf


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 10, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> The limit is your imagination.
> 
> Deaf


 
My Inflate a Date can be used as a... oh wait, what were we saying?

Aquarium Gravel as Metsubishi... I guess it would work, but as stated above, I think that a chemical spray would be better.  Somthing that could get "in the eyes"


----------



## frank raud (Feb 10, 2009)

What difference does it make that aquarium gravel is clean? it's still a mess in your pocket. You're probably not going to be putting anything else in that pocket anyways.

As others have already said, not a bad idea, but there are better solutions readily available.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 10, 2009)

One altercation I was in and where I threw the first punch got started because thankfully at the time I was smoking a cigarette. The usual words were exchanged and I knew that there was going to be a fight no flight situation. So, at the last possible second I flicked the (lit) cigarette into my opponent's eyes with spectacular results... and threw that punch followed by a btg and we were off to the races.

I for one am NOT going to walk around with a handful of gravel in my pockets for the just in case. It gets suspicious enough as it is when you're in an ever increasing threatening situation and there you go... digging in your pockets trying to ensure you got every bit of rock (and prettily painted rocks too) and now trying to draw your fist out of your pocket (sometimes it'll end up like the monkey, fruit and gourd bit) and now walking, standing around with one fist balled up ready to go... do something.  
Sorry, while I just can't see myself doing that, I can see myself bending down whilst walking and snatching a handful of pea gravel and obscuring the fact that something is in my hand while being followed or whatever. I've done THAT before (and successfully).. though not using the gravel. Though it could've have easily been just a rock or even a handful of blades of grass... something to cause the quick shift of focus, the eyes shutting tight, the warding hand/arm to protect the eyes to provide that split second momentary advantage. 

Coins/gravel/steel washers in a sock... yeah, good provided you got room for them somewhere and they don't cause too much of a conspicuous bulge ... especially during warm summer months where just a pair of slacks and a casual shirt will do (light blouse and slacks/skirt for the ladies... but they have purses which makes hiding nifty weapons a lot easier). 

There are as it's been said a lot better improvised weaponry out there to carry around. Salt/sand/gravel/grass/office paperclips whatever you want to use to "blind your opponent"... let that be present where-ever you may be at the moment of attack. If there isn't anything don't waste time trying to find it... your MA/SD training should help you out in whatever jam you presently find yourself in ... shouldn't it??


----------



## Carol (Feb 10, 2009)

I prefer to softly and carry a bright light.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 10, 2009)

kill me.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 10, 2009)

Idea is sound, the implementation is questionable.  From getting it out, to cleaning your clothes...  and gravel is larger than sand; it's less likely to be effectively irritating for more than a few seconds.

As suggested, OC is a better choice.  It's readily packaged, and much more irritating and effective.  Access is easier, and you can carry enough for several attackers.

In either case -- it's not more than a deterrent, and not 100% reliable.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Feb 10, 2009)

This strikes me as such a stupid idea. If I was a criminal and attacked someone in this day and age, and they threw gravel in my face, I would completely go after them in a court of law, saying that they started it by throwing the gravel in my face, and I was trying to defend myself... and oh ya the pain and long term damage means I need everythign they own...

seriously? You are going to purposefuly premeditate to fill your pocket with sand to throw in somebodies face? You might as well carry a bat, a knife, or a gun, because if you throw sand in someones face, and it doesn't work, you are going to get a step up on the damage you were going to get befoer you did it.

Its just not a good idea, I can think of many many things that would be much better, and have less risk of going badly for the person doing it. This is something that someone does when they are purposefully looking for trouble.


----------



## just2kicku (Feb 10, 2009)

Why not spit in his face while he's gabbing, and then drill him when he flinches. Then at least you don't have to reach in your pockets and tie up one of your weapons.


----------



## Joab (Feb 10, 2009)

Blindside said:


> Why don't you just carry OC spray, assuming it is legal in your area? In this case you are talking about an apparently high crime area, why don't you use something a little less improvised and a lot more purposeful? In both cases you have to access the weapon (jacket pocket, purse, whatever) in one you need to hurl, the other more of a general area spray and can be used for more than one target. I'm all for improvised weapons, but if this is such a major concern, I wouldn't try to be so under the radar.


 
Actually, the same self defense guru recommended 10-W40 in a small spray bottle over OC-spray since he believed 10-W40 to be cheaper, more effective, and legal. One does not negate the other, you can have more than one option regarding distracting someone's vision. One problem with spray is the wind can bring the spray right back at you.


----------



## Joab (Feb 10, 2009)

tellner said:


> The gravel works better if it's tied into the end of a sock


 

The same self defense guru advocated putting rolls of quarters in a sock, perhaps he got the idea from the movie "Death Wish"...


----------



## Kreth (Feb 10, 2009)

frank raud said:


> You're probably not going to be putting anything else in that pocket anyways.


I dunno... A couple of plants, maybe one of those treasure chests that opens and bubbles fly out....



:uhyeah:


----------



## Joab (Feb 10, 2009)

Kreth said:


> I dunno... A couple of plants, maybe one of those treasure chests that opens and bubbles fly out....
> 
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:


 
har, har, har, that was a funny...


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 10, 2009)

Kreth said:


> I dunno... A couple of plants, maybe one of those treasure chests that opens and bubbles fly out....
> 
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:


Harr and don't fergit the pirate skeleton that looks like it's drinking from a bottle of rum. irateph3


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 10, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I prefer to softly and carry a bright light.


 
Carol,

They do make some flashlights that have very high lumens and can very well disorientate an attacker. Some are even strobes that make you fell like you are in a disco! I perfer my bright light to be about a 1 megawat laser Hope one day they make one!

Deaf


----------



## Carol (Feb 10, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> Carol,
> 
> They do make some flashlights that have very high lumens and can very well disorientate an attacker. Some are even strobes that make you fell like you are in a disco! I perfer my bright light to be about a 1 megawat laser Hope one day they make one!
> 
> Deaf



I have a Surefire.


----------



## Guardian (Feb 11, 2009)

There are no stupid ideas, just untried or unproven ideas.

Personally, that would be the last thing I would try, but to each their own.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 11, 2009)

Joab said:


> Actually, the same self defense guru recommended 10-W40 in a small spray bottle over OC-spray since he believed 10-W40 to be cheaper, more effective, and legal. One does not negate the other, you can have more than one option regarding distracting someone's vision. One problem with spray is the wind can bring the spray right back at you.



Is he talking about one of those engine fogging oils?  What is the smallest can of fogging oil that you have ever seen, and how well does that fit in your jacket pocket?  Most of the cans are about the same size as your average spray paint can, roughly equivalent to one of those bear detterant spray cans.  I've never seen it in the handy 2oz bottles that OC often comes in.  Though I guess you could use a big can for a fistload.  I'm still not impressed with the advice, is this from Bradley Steiner?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 11, 2009)

I wear glasses.  Would a handful of gravel get in my eyes, or just bounce of the lenses and make me kind of mad at the person who threw it?


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Feb 11, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I wear glasses. Would a handful of gravel get in my eyes, or just bounce of the lenses and make me kind of mad at the person who threw it?


 
Thats why you carry rocks in the other pocket


----------



## frank raud (Feb 11, 2009)

Blindside said:


> Is he talking about one of those engine fogging oils? What is the smallest can of fogging oil that you have ever seen, and how well does that fit in your jacket pocket? Most of the cans are about the same size as your average spray paint can, roughly equivalent to one of those bear detterant spray cans. I've never seen it in the handy 2oz bottles that OC often comes in. Though I guess you could use a big can for a fistload. I'm still not impressed with the advice, is this from Bradley Steiner?


 
I'm going to say yes. Bradley Steiner was a good writer, wrote some good common sense articles on weight lifting and strength traing, and was one of the first people to write about, and help revive, WWII combatives. Then he kind of went of the deep end(without flotation devices).

I am also going to guess Joab means wd-40, not 10w-40.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 11, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I have a Surefire.


 
E2D for me and a P6 for my wife. I even gave a E2D to my little sister (she didn't want a gun.)


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 15, 2009)

Joab said:


> My former self defense guru advised carrying aquarium gravel in your jacket's outer pocket so that you can fling it into an attacker's eyes to set up a hit, kick and the like. The idea is an old one, the old throw sand in the eyes trick, perhaps first invented by the Egyptians. When I lived in an urban area with a high volume of crime I used to carry aquarium gravel in my outer pocket, but thankfully, no one ever attacked me. Still, I think it is a good one, temporaily blind your opponent even for a moment can make the difference between victory and defeat in an emergency self defense situation. And it is legal. Aquarium gravel was advised because it is clean, any gravel will do. The only draw back was it was a pain to have to clean out of your pocket when it was time to wash your jacket...



I like marbles, myself.....in a secure leather pouch with a nice strong drawstring.  Or a rock collection.  Or a bar of soap tucked in a spare par of socks.  

All perfectly legal.  In fact, the soap and the socks are perfectly allowable walk-on carrying items on any airline.

All fairly effective improvised impact weapons of fairly decent power.


----------



## Joab (Feb 15, 2009)

Blindside said:


> Is he talking about one of those engine fogging oils? What is the smallest can of fogging oil that you have ever seen, and how well does that fit in your jacket pocket? Most of the cans are about the same size as your average spray paint can, roughly equivalent to one of those bear detterant spray cans. I've never seen it in the handy 2oz bottles that OC often comes in. Though I guess you could use a big can for a fistload. I'm still not impressed with the advice, is this from Bradley Steiner?


 
It may have been WD-40, and I bought one for my wife that can easily fit in a purse. And yes, the advice came from Professor Steiner.


----------



## Carol (Feb 15, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> E2D for me and a P6 for my wife. I even gave a E2D to my little sister (she didn't want a gun.)



E2D here as well.  So far TSA hasn't blinked when I pack it in my carry-on luggage.


----------



## Guardian (Feb 15, 2009)

Joab said:


> The same self defense guru advocated putting rolls of quarters in a sock, perhaps he got the idea from the movie "Death Wish"...


 
I was think this idea came from that prison show with that Sean Penn in Bad boys from 1983?


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Feb 15, 2009)

Guardian said:


> I was think this idea came from that prison show with that Sean Penn in Bad boys from 1983?


 
Naw he used soda cans for that movie, didn't he?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 15, 2009)

A bar of soap in a sock has been the weapon of choice for 'blanket parties' since the USMC began, I think.  Anyone who has seen 'Full Metal Jacket' knows how they are administered - or been through boot camp.


----------



## Zero (Feb 19, 2009)

With the bar of soap, I guess it always means you got a clean pair of sox handy.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anyone seen episodes of the U.S. "Office" where Dwight has weapons stashed under the copy machine, in the ceiling tiles, tapes under tables, and other places?

Seriously though, having pockets full of aquarium gravel and socks full of soap bars is downright silly and makes me think of things that Comic Book Guy from the Simpsons would say when giving self-defense advice to others.

One would need to be more realistic and less campy when dealing with self-defense in the public.  Rather than gravel, use coins.  Carry a maglight to use as a baton.  Carry a cane (not the kind with the sword inside--don't be an idiot).  Carry real pepper spray, not wd-40.  Carry a bright "blinder" flashlight.  Get a conceal permit and carry a legal gun.

Be realistic, not stupid.

AoG


----------

